# Does anyone else have issues with there iPhone battery? S



## Uzair247 (Jul 19, 2017)

I got my first iPhone over a year ago and recently, I've noticed a difference in the battery which dies a lot quicker than before... so I made some settings changes to help decrease my battery usage. This helped but I am still having trouble with my battery as it struggles to get me through the day.

My phone is only a year old (iPhone6) and I don't upgrade for another 10 months…. But it looks like I might have to a lot sooner if it gets worse!

Does anyone have any suggestions or anything else I can try? I'm so annoyed I'm thinking about ditching apple for good and getting an android…. People seem to complain about them a lot less!!


----------



## frozenoem1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Can't really help, it's a good day if I get 16 hours out of my iPhone 7.

I do kill data when going through dark no signal area, and wifi if near no connection points.

Live in back country.
On those magical days when I have data and wifi, I carry a portable charger.

Not always AC around, kill everything and full charge in an hour or less.

Your link is pretty much similar to my first, for 4S. Only addition work your way through required apps of happiness.

And if possible ignore charging until low power kicks in. That might be just me.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Uzair247 said:


> I got my first iPhone over a year ago and recently, I've noticed a difference in the battery which dies a lot quicker than before... so I made some settings changes to help decrease my battery usage. This helped but I am still having trouble with my battery as it struggles to get me through the day.
> 
> My phone is only a year old (iPhone6) and I don't upgrade for another 10 months…. But it looks like I might have to a lot sooner if it gets worse!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions or anything else I can try? I'm so annoyed I'm thinking about ditching apple for good and getting an android…. People seem to complain about them a lot less!!


Look to see if your have background activity turned off..Check to make sure automatic app update are set to off..Check your Cellular settings to see if any automatically update programs are running. Make sure your Background App refresh is set to off..Check your iTunes and App store to see if you have any automatic downloads set to yes. If you do, turn them off and manually download any music or apps. Check location services and see if any programs are constantly using GPS. That will eat battery life along with background downloading. he Facebook app is another that will eat battery life as it is constantly running. Check you cellular settings and see what apps are using the most data.


----------

